

MIT OCW:The Society of Mind (Graduate Course by Minsky) - yarapavan
http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Electrical-Engineering-and-Computer-Science/6-868JSpring-2007/CourseHome/index.htm

======
yan
Related:
[http://web.media.mit.edu/~minsky/papers/ComputersCantThink.t...](http://web.media.mit.edu/~minsky/papers/ComputersCantThink.txt)

------
chromophore
Society of the mind was one of the best books I read when i read some years
ago!

